# SSD für PS4 Pro



## HTimiH (24. August 2019)

*SSD für PS4 Pro*

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte in meine PS4 Pro Konsole eine 1 TB SSD einbauen, kann ich da jede nehmen oder gibt es welche die besser geeignet sind?

Danke


----------



## GEChun (24. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*

Macht keinen großen Unterschied, welche du nimmst.
Habe bei mir Samsung und Cruxial gegen getestet.. performance technisch 0 unterschied fest gestellt.
Habe mich dann nur für die EVO entschieden, weil ich denke das diese eine etwas längere Lebenszeit hat, die Cruxial ist dann in nen PC gewandert.

Wichtig ist nur das du dir eine SATA SSD 2,5 Zoll holst. 

M.2 werden nicht unterstützt.


----------



## HTimiH (24. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



GEChun schrieb:


> Macht keinen großen Unterschied, welche du nimmst.
> Habe bei mir Samsung und Cruxial gegen getestet.. performance technisch 0 unterschied fest gestellt.
> Habe mich dann nur für die EVO entschieden, weil ich denke das diese eine etwas längere Lebenszeit hat, die Cruxial ist dann in nen PC gewandert.
> 
> ...



Reicht da auch eine 860 QVO?
Habe gelesen das sich bei der die Geschwindigkeit reduziert, würde man davon bei einer PS4 Pro was merken?


----------



## GEChun (24. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



HTimiH schrieb:


> Reicht da auch eine 860 QVO?
> Habe gelesen das sich bei der die Geschwindigkeit reduziert, würde man davon bei einer PS4 Pro was merken?



Rein theoretisch reicht eine QVO aber ich persönlich mag die QVO nicht. 
Das QLC Verfahren sorgt generell für eine geringere Lebenserwartung.., langzeittests zu den SSDs fehlen aber bisher.

Ist die Frage für dich, wie wichtig dir die Haltbarkeit der Festplatte in der Pro ist.
Aber auch eine billige SSD sollte ohne Probleme die ersten paar Jahre halten, wenn du in der Zeit eh Upgradest ist die Frage wohl egal.
Willst du die SSD aber danach weiter nutzen wie z.B. ich die Platte von PS3 in PS4 und danach in PS4 Pro gebaut habe, dann würde ich ehr eine mit MLC Speicherzellen nehmen.

Die PS4 Pro hat einen vollen Serial ATA 6,0 Gbit/s Anschluss also kannst du rein theoretisch auch eine SSD nehmen die diesen bis zum Anschlag ausreizt.
Bei den Ladezeiten wird das aber wohl nur 1-2 Sekunden wenn überhaupt ausmachen.

Und im Vergleich zu der HDD die in der PS4 Pro Serienmäßig eingebaut ist sind das Welten!
Da lohnt sich auch das Upgrade zur 860 QVO.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*

Kannst auch die Sandisk Plus nehmen, die du gerade bei MM für 88€ bekommst. Wie gesagt wird dir der Unterschied in der Praxis nicht auffallen ^^


----------



## KrHome (25. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



HTimiH schrieb:


> Habe gelesen das sich bei der die Geschwindigkeit reduziert, würde man davon bei einer PS4 Pro was merken?


Davon merkst du aus zwei Gründen garnichts.

1) Es betrifft nur die Schreibperformance, da es komplexer ist in die QLC Speicherzellen zu schreiben als in TLC oder MLC Zellen, da die Zellen mehr Daten speichern. Die für Spiele wichtige Leseperformance liegt im SATA3 Limit bei über 500MB/s. Schneller geht mit der Schnittstelle nicht.

2) Wenn du mal schreibst, dann in der Regel, wenn du ein Spiel vom Blu-Ray Laufwerk installierst. Die PS4 Pro hat ein 6x Laufwerk, das Daten mit 27MB/s übertragen kann. Die 860 _edit:_ QVO 1TB kann aber selbst im Worst Case (Cache voll) mit 80MB/s schreiben - die 2 und 4TB Versionen mit 160MB/s. Ergo bist du niemals im Limit.

Von der Sandisk Plus würde ich die Finger lassen. Die ist auch in punkto Leseperformance sehr langsam, denn den geringen Preis erkauft man sich durch einen minderwertigen Controller.


----------



## HTimiH (25. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



KrHome schrieb:


> Davon merkst du aus zwei Gründen garnichts.
> 
> 1) Es betrifft nur die Schreibperformance, da es komplexer ist in die QLC Speicherzellen zu schreiben als in TLC oder MLC Zellen, da die Zellen mehr Daten speichern. Die für Spiele wichtige Leseperformance liegt im SATA3 Limit bei über 500MB/s. Schneller geht mit der Schnittstelle nicht.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info

Ich habe jetzt die SanDisk Ultra 3D 1TB, SATA (SDSSDH3-1T00-G25) bestellt, ist aber noch nicht verschickt also kann ich die Bestellung noch rückgängig machen.

Verbessert sowas wirklich die Kühlung?
https://www.amazon.de/VOIMAKAS-Cool...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Research (25. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*

Hat die PS4 nicht nur SATAII?


----------



## HTimiH (25. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



Research schrieb:


> Hat die PS4 nicht nur SATAII?



Die PS4 Pro hat SATA 3

Die  SanDisk Ultra 3D 1TB kostet 99 Euro, für 5 Euro mehr bekommt man aber schon die MX500.


----------



## GEChun (25. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



Research schrieb:


> Hat die PS4 nicht nur SATAII?



Bei der PS4 würde ich meine Hände nicht ins Feuer legen das es SATA III ist... kann auch SATA II sein.

Die Pro allerdings hat definitiv ne SATA III Schnittstelle


----------



## fotoman (25. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



GEChun schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch reicht eine QVO aber ich persönlich mag die QVO nicht.
> Das QLC Verfahren sorgt generell für eine geringere Lebenserwartung..,  langzeittests zu den SSDs fehlen aber bisher.


Wie in Deinem Leben (auch, wenn Du erst 14 sein solltest) soll eine PS4 auf  die  360 TB (ja Terabyte) Schreibleistung kommen? Was für internetanschlüsse habt ihr,  dass man sowas in der Lebenszeit eines Spielers (nicht der PS4, die ist viel früher hops) herunter geladen bekommt, wenn man sie auch noch gelegentlich zum Spielen nutzen würde? Das sind 12,6 GB pro Tag bei 80 Lebensjahren (und 365 Tage Nutzung).

Auch bei einer SLC/MLC SSD kann der Controller ausfallen, das ist sogar zu >99% der Hauptgrund im privaten Bereich, warum eine SSD plötzlich nicht mehr arbeitet.



HTimiH schrieb:


> Die SanDisk Ultra 3D 1TB kostet 99 Euro, für 5 Euro mehr bekommt man aber schon die MX500.


Anscheinend geht es hier ja im das Sparen von 3 Cent, gepaar mit dme Kauf in AT. In D gab es gestern auch eine Toshiba A400 für 99€. Entweder, ich möchte spare, habe Angst, dass ich noch mehr wie 80 Jahre lebe (oder pro Tag bedeutend mehr installiere) oder ich kaufe das, was hier schon seit Monaten empfohlen wird, obwohl es ein par Cent teurer ist.

Es wäre auch schön gewesen, wenn HTimiH schon im Ausgangsposting geschrieben hätte, dass er aus AT ist. Das hat nunmal eine Einfluss auf preise und Angebote.


----------



## KrHome (25. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



HTimiH schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die SanDisk Ultra 3D 1TB, SATA (SDSSDH3-1T00-G25) bestellt, ist aber noch nicht verschickt also kann ich die Bestellung noch rückgängig machen.


Deutlich besser als die Plus. Kostet dann halt auch soviel wie eine 860 EVO (99 Euro bei Amazon AT, sonst über 120).

So oder so würde ich die 100 Euro teure QVO dem Amazon Angebot vorziehen und wenn du nicht bei Amazon AT bestellst, dann kannst du auch die 860 EVO nehmen, die dann das Gleiche (125 Euro) kostet.

Samsung ist einfach der Player im SSD Markt in punkto ausgeglichene Performance und Haltbarkeit.

Und wie schon mein Vor-Vorposter sagte: die QVO kriegst du mit einer PS4 (Pro) garantiert nicht kaputt geschrieben.


----------



## GEChun (25. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wie in Deinem Leben (auch, wenn Du erst 14 sein solltest) soll eine PS4 auf  die  360 TB (ja Terabyte) Schreibleistung kommen? Was für internetanschlüsse habt ihr,  dass man sowas in der Lebenszeit eines Spielers (nicht der PS4, die ist viel früher hops) herunter geladen bekommt, wenn man sie auch noch gelegentlich zum Spielen nutzen würde? Das sind 12,6 GB pro Tag bei 80 Lebensjahren (und 365 Tage Nutzung).



Bei einem System bei dem die Schreibleistung nicht zu 100% exakt nachgeschaut werden kann wäre ich immer sehr vorsichtig bei solchen Aussagen.
Zudem ist es allgemein bekannt das bei QLC die Qualität zugunsten der Größe und Kostensenkung reduziert wurde.

Davon ab frage ich mich was der erste Teil deiner Aussage bedeuten soll... ich bin 3x Jahre alt.
Würde mich freuen wenn man sich ein wenig respektvoller und freundlicher bei der Diskussion verhält, habe schließlich niemanden angegriffen.
Zu dem ziehst du die Qualität deiner eigenen Aussagen so in den Dreck...


----------



## HTimiH (25. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wie in Deinem Leben (auch, wenn Du erst 14 sein solltest) soll eine PS4 auf  die  360 TB (ja Terabyte) Schreibleistung kommen? Was für internetanschlüsse habt ihr,  dass man sowas in der Lebenszeit eines Spielers (nicht der PS4, die ist viel früher hops) herunter geladen bekommt, wenn man sie auch noch gelegentlich zum Spielen nutzen würde? Das sind 12,6 GB pro Tag bei 80 Lebensjahren (und 365 Tage Nutzung).
> 
> Auch bei einer SLC/MLC SSD kann der Controller ausfallen, das ist sogar zu >99% der Hauptgrund im privaten Bereich, warum eine SSD plötzlich nicht mehr arbeitet.
> 
> ...



Zeig mir bitte wo ich geschrieben habe, das ich 3 Cent sparen möchte?

Immer wieder eine Freude bei Amazon zu bestellen *andere Zahlungsart erforderlich*


----------



## KrHome (25. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



GEChun schrieb:


> Bei einem System bei dem die Schreibleistung nicht zu 100% exakt nachgeschaut werden kann wäre ich immer sehr vorsichtig bei solchen Aussagen.
> Zudem ist es allgemein bekannt das bei QLC die Qualität zugunsten der Größe und Kostensenkung reduziert wurde.


Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die SSD in der PS5 auf QLC setzen wird. Die Technik ist alleine aus Kostengründen ein wichtiger Meilenstein dafür, dass es überhaupt SSDs in der NextGen geben wird. Ergo ist deine gesamte Argumentation hinfällig.

Wenn die PS5 kommt, dann darf eine 1TB SSD nur noch 50 Euro kosten und das ist mit TLC nicht umzusetzen.


----------



## GEChun (25. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



KrHome schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die SSD in der PS5 auf QLC setzen wird. Die Technik ist alleine aus Kostengründen ein wichtiger Meilenstein dafür, dass es überhaupt SSDs in der NextGen geben wird. Ergo ist deine gesamte Argumentation hinfällig.
> 
> Wenn die PS5 kommt, dann darf eine 1TB SSD nur noch 50 Euro kosten und das ist mit TLC nicht umzusetzen.



Mag sein das die PS5 auf QLC setzen wird, weiß ich nicht, ich gehe aber auch davon aus das man die Festplatte tauschen kann.

Das QLCs deutlich häufiger ausfallen als MLCs sehe ich leider tagtäglich auf der Arbeit, die Frage ist nur, wie kann es sein das QLC Festplatten, die es noch gar nicht so lange gibt jetzt schon öfter ausfallen als die älteren?

Ich lasse solche Erfahrungen halt mit einfließen, zudem habe ich nicht gesagt "das er sie nicht verwenden kann" ich habe gesagt er kann sie nutzen, sollte aber trotzdem eine höhere Ausfallrate im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*

Krass!
Das sowas überhaupt geht wußte ich nicht.
Ich dachte das OS der PS4 und die Spiele unterstützen nur HDD.


----------



## markus1612 (26. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



RyzA schrieb:


> Krass!
> Das sowas überhaupt geht wußte ich nicht.
> Ich dachte das OS der PS4 und die Spiele unterstützen nur HDD.


Die PS4 weiß nicht, ob ne SSD oder HDD verbaut ist.
Und was meinst du mit "unterstützen"?
Die Spiele/Programme geben vor, welche Daten geladen werden, mehr nicht. Wie schnell das passiert, hängt von der Festplatte ab.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (27. August 2019)

*AW: SSD für PS4 Pro*



gaussmath_ schrieb:


> Eine SSD in der Pro ist ein Segen, klar hast du keine Ladezeiten wie am PC aber je nach Spiel kannst du die Ladezeiten mehr als Halbieren. Es sind nicht nur 1-2 Sekunden wie oben beschrieben, die Ladezeit kann auch schon mal von 60 Sekunden auf 15 sinken, wie bei FFXV beispielsweise, Destiny 2, Black Desert und DayZ sind auch gute Beispiele.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass du das falsch verstanden hast. GEChun hat dabei zwischen einer guten und einer schlechten SSD unterschieden.


----------



## Querillia (18. April 2020)

Guten Tag.

Also ich wollte in meine PS4 Pro auch langsam mal eine SSD einbauen was wäre da Empfehlenswert?  Oder reicht eine MX500 als 2TB version?


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2020)

Wie hier bereits zuvor schon geschrieben wurde kannst jede SATA SSD im 2,5 Zoll Format einbauen.
Welche du nimmst kannst nach deinen Vorzügen entscheiden. 

Ich persönlich bevorzuge SSDs von Samsung, aber das ist wieder was mir persönlich liegt.


----------



## Querillia (19. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie hier bereits zuvor schon geschrieben wurde kannst jede SATA SSD im 2,5 Zoll Format einbauen.
> Welche du nimmst kannst nach deinen Vorzügen entscheiden.
> 
> Ich persönlich bevorzuge SSDs von Samsung, aber das ist wieder was mir persönlich liegt.



Samsung ist in dem Bereich auch gut unterwegs 
Also hat die PS4 eine Grenze bei der Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## fotoman (19. April 2020)

Querillia schrieb:


> Also hat die PS4 eine Grenze bei der Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit?


JEDES, ja wirklich JEDES Gerät hat die Beschränkung, bei SATA halt fürher wie bei NVMe. Ob die SSD dann 450, 500 oder 560 MB/s lesen und schreibe kann, ist erst recht bei einer Spielkonsole völlig egal, selbst am PC muss man abseits von Benchmarks schon wissen, wo man hinschauen muss, um den Unterschied zu merken.

Wieviel TB/s soll die PS4 denn schreiben, damit der Unterschied zwischen 510 MB/s (Crucial mx500 2TB) und 530 MB/s (Samsung 860 Pro) real spürbar ist? Auch den Unterschied zu einem SanDisk SSD Plus 2TB mit "nur" 450 MB/s schreibend wirst Du selbst dann nicht bemerken, wenn Dein Freund am Fernseher direkt neben Dir eine Samsug 860 Pro in seiner PS4 hat. Wenn es auf die letzte ms ankommt, würde ich eine Seagate BarraCuda SSD 2TB kaufen, die schreibt gigantische 540 MB/s


----------



## markus1612 (19. April 2020)

Querillia schrieb:


> Samsung ist in dem Bereich auch gut unterwegs
> Also hat die PS4 eine Grenze bei der Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit?


Samsung ist aber auch ne ganze Ecke teurer (abgesehen von der 860 QVO, die halt auf QLC setzt).


----------

